# Dysmenorrhea



## GlamYOURUs (Nov 29, 2007)

Any of you ladies, girls go through this every month? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I do. And how do you cope with it, deal with it? I could use some advice.

For those of you are not familiar with this. Here is a link:

http://www.healthsystem.virginia.edu...cent/dysmn.cfm


----------



## Shimmer (Nov 29, 2007)

I was diagnosed with adenomyosis, and I started the NuvaRing to slow the periods down, and I take Lortab for cramps.


----------

